# Quilts for Homeless



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do any of you make there? I know there are several groups at nearby Lutheran churches that do or did make them. The ladies sometimes call them ugly quilts as they are mainly utility, and use whatever they can get their hands on to make them.

This was one of the promises that I made to God years ago, that when I had the time, I'd devote some time every day to making ugly quilts. I was still working then and had very little time, but my love of a bargain was rampant. For me, it beats being a missionary in Africa or driving a church bus full of kids. So, now that my sewing room is up and running I have started. Two days of addiction.

I have plenty of new fabric. I had bought a huge amount of calico off Ebay many years ago from a man selling his dead mothers collection. It turned out to be cutaways of cheap calico type fabric and gingham checks. Evidently mother was a heavy smoker too. I have a 54 qt. tote full of that fabric.

Then I have 50 lb. of fabric cutaways from HICE, a company that makes medical scrubs and sells scraps for .50 a lb. for 50 lb or more. Most of these are kids prints and darling. They seem to be stiff tho, and I wonder if they are full of sizing to make them easier to cut at the factory. Most scrubs I have seen are pretty soft, and will take a beating in the laundry. There are also some heavier almost canvas pieces with Halloween prints.

So, first I made a kids quilt, it has little bears doing winter activities, from the HICE fabric and some brown pindot from mother's stuff. My thought was to piece the tops and maybe provide the rest of the materials and let the church ladies tie the quilts. (They have bigger tables and I have a bad back to be doing all that bending over) The bear fabric reeks of a paint smell, which I hope will wash out, so I will try and finish that one and wash it to see what happens. Its really cute. Then last night I made 13 nine patch blocks of a green and yellow print calico. I am going thru the box and use all of that print and then go from there. I am not getting too fancy, I am using 3 1/2 inch and 6 1/2 inch blocks right now, I have rulers for those so it goes fast. I hate gingham, I might just give it to the ladies. 

I will probably make some lap robes too. I thought the Halloween material might be cute for that, some of the people might get a kick out of that. Today I am going to take some time tho and work awhile on something for me, I have many quilts started, a lot of civil war reproduction stuff. 

Did I mention I have a lot of thread and batting pieces stashed away too!

We had a few snow flakes here in Northern Illinois last night. I stocked up on groceries yesterday, so I am ready to hibernate in my sewing room. Now that it is ALMOST done, I wonder why I waited so long.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Class of 66, just wanted to say there is no such thing as an ugly quilt, it will be beautiful in someone's eyes, as it was made with love and a giving heart. It may not be the most attractive thing you have made, but it won't be ugly. Who knows you might find a color combination you never thought of that you fall in love with.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I love this idea! I have a ton of fabric downstairs also checked out your mention of Hice. Good luck with your sewing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful idea. I donate a dozen lap quilts each year to a nursing home, but hadn't thought of making them for the homeless. How do you distribute them?
And yes, I echo the need for PICTURES!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We make them at church. There is always someone that needs them. Call a shelter, Salvation Army, UnionGospel Mission, ask the local police who needs them. We also gave teddy bears to the cops to keep in their cars to give to kids. If you have a children's hospital or Shriners hospital in your area, they like them too.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

myviolet, I feel that way too about ugly quilts. This was a name from the church ladies, some of their quilts are made from old drapes and I guess they really were ugly! I have bot decided about distribution, one of the election judges I work with is in a group and I was going to ask her in Nov. We have a nearby senior group that makes quilts too but I am not sure if they are for charity. I am not sure how to post pictures, I have a nice MAC but have the password goofed up, I need to wait til my son comes again and gets it straightened out. Last night I worked on my own stuff, the Harriet Beecher Stowe quilt from Summer 2006 Fabric Trends. Its really scrappy, simple blocks, I have been working on it since 2006 too! All civil war fabric.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Ugly quilts got the name because when a nice quilt was made and given away, it usually was stolen, and then traded for something else. Hence Ugly. No one will take this one away, and it cannot be traded because it is ugly. The homeless appreciate the warmness of any quilt.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

nice idea but is that really the best thing to help a homeless person stay warm and dry when sleeping and living on the street?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

class of 66,

you mentioned HICE, can you give me more information on how to contact them. When I lived in California, I would go to the Scrubs store there and buy by the pound too. Now I have no clue on where to go, since I moved.

Thanks so much


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

She is doing what she can to help the homeless. All the aid agencies I know of are very happy to receive quilts and blankets.

What do you do to help the homeless?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Debbie in WA...The number for the scraps is HICE sewing 800-752-4927

Forcast...This is not my idea. At least three church groups in my area have been making these quilts for years. I know qroups across the country are doing it too.

In my area there a lot of homeless living in tents. In the nearby city there are several "villages."


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Several years ago I pieced some simple crib quilt tops to go to charity. I dug them out and quilted them on my machine. I'll take them along to quilt guild this evening and give them to the charity quilt person to take to the center.

Thank you for challenging me to finish these quilts.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

my mom made quilts for infant crisis in OKC it was a nice program. I would like to find something like that here.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Forcast said:


> nice idea but is that really the best thing to help a homeless person stay warm and dry when sleeping and living on the street?


Seems to me a quilt inside a sleeping bag or even a plastic bag is better than either with no quilt. It means someone, somewhere cares about them, and will help keep them warm.


----------

